# Rogue IG: The Helghast Empire



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my first 40k army, and i wanted to make it special. so i choose to make a Helghast (from Kill zone) themed Rogue IG army. So here are some pictures of my proxie trooper, and a finished Colonel Radic (Lord Commissar), more pictures to come when i figure out how to get them under a Meg. i've finished two squads, have a kit bashed Mabro, an 80% green stuff Scolar Visari (compony commander) with the Helghast council to follow him around as a CCS. and so much more, and twice that as models that need to be finished.
I've written the majority of the fluff on http://imperialguardarmydatabase.hostzi.com/regiment.html?id= 52 
Warning! TL;DR threat level: High


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

My love. You get all of it. The Helghast are like my favorite people in any video game, they just look so bad ass! I love the idea! Like, I can't wait for you to post more! As for execution, it's actually pretty good! The colors are nice and the details you've put in with GreenStuff fit really well. I'd watch how you did the eyes a bit more carefully though, the center model in the first pic looks a little off. Might just be me though.


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

I was going to picture my army as is at the moment, but i can't find the camera connection cord. teach me for not going micro USB! but heres one of my earlier photos.









This is the majority of 1st squad of 1st platoon, 1st cadre, and is the generic gas-mask, gas tank/re-beather set up, and paint scheme. but i think i can be forgiven as this is my first attempts with green stuff. 

i promis to get more up soon!


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPPXnU4vR2k*

Sooooo, guess what i found! so this is my army "as is" and i'll annotate what i want them to be and possibly what i want to end up doing with them. 
now, i am no pro, this is my first time using green stuff, also i am not the best painter, i can paint, its just i save it for other models. so here is my beloved squishes...







1st squad, 1st cadre with Colonel Radec attached.
The awesomeness that is Radec: 











2nd squad, 1st cadre (unpainted)








To be 3rd squad, 1st cadre (un-greened)








Platton cammand, 1st cadre (mixed)








spare guardsmen








special weapons (3 meltas, 2 flamers, 1 demo charge)








close up of the demo charge, and pluck a duck, i put his visor on before i did his eyes. i like this model a lot, becuase it looks like he's loosely holding his gun rather than having it snug on his chest... more pictures to follow...


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

*Elite choices*








special operation troops, 3rd cadre (yes they are kaskin, and i like them, so i have ten with hot shot, cause when they get lucky, they wipe out MEQ squads, but i roll statically below average, then get all of my "banked" 5's and 6's in one go {as in 5 6's from 14 shots on overwatch, then all 5 roll above a five, take that blood claws!}








another angle to show off the skin, Helghast are very pale, so i paint them a light grey then give them white hair, though some have black hair...but i find white hair more terrifying.








5 snipers from 3rd cadre, and (soon to be) 5 scout rifles, WITH THERE POWERS COMBINED they are a squad of rattlings. 100pnts for 10 snipers? hell YEA! stick em in a building and suddenly there staying power just triples. (because moral checks can't be incurred while in a building.








close up of one of the scout rifles, his rifle has a different barrel and a scope form the heavy weapons teams, and holy crap it took ages to shave every thing down to get it too fit.








terminators you ask? i think not! they are Heavies(ogryn)! you heard me. you damned flavorless speesmareens!... tad hypocritical mind you since i intend on allying with space wolves. (for fluffs sake, also they won't be space wolves but the Helghast version of power armor derived from all those ultramarines that came to die on helghan)








Oh a link to the heavy's vid: 











I don't have a Helghen name for him yet, but you know who its meant to be.








"there is something deeply wrong with the boy..."








Guardsman f***ing Marbo


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

*The council*

These are all still WIP-ing it out as i want to finish the troops that they lead, well follow, it is the guard after all.








This is the council, lead by none other than him self, Scolar Visari (using the rules for straken) 








yes, Visari will look a hell of a lot better when painted, and yes from the wast up he is green stuff, and yes that makes him even more awesome.
the awesomeness that is Visari: 











Adriel Orlock (mistrom preast)








{i forgot his name... but he's the vox dude}








Stal from Stal industries, weapon makers and developers, so he has a melta gun, and a shield emitter which lets me explain there 4+ armor when they are wearing black leather suits. and he has a massive grin on his face. when painted he'll look like he's enjoying melting people.








{i forgot his name as well, but he was a veteran of the first guard invasion, and won the honor of carrying the founding colors (regimental standard), also on of the oldest members of the council (kells rules can be used for him)}








{kusima or something very close to that... any way, he is the head of H.H.F (Helghan Health First) which also has its hands in bio engineering as well as a land slide of drugs, so he is the medic}








last but not least regimental advisors, the one on the left is named but i can't remember and the other is not (not many phykers in killzone) the one on the left is used as ether a MoO, or AotF, and the other is just a astropath.


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

*Misk, but mostly troops*

last post then bed.







1st squad 2nd cadre








2nd and 2nd cadres ptl CMD








plasma vets with there Chimera, cause i've got to have some standard tactics.
also these are the models for aprils conversion death match, i've nearly finished the squad just need to do visors!








a better pick of the test scheme, any ideas for the pattern on the top of the helmet? i just can't get it to look right.








so i was fiddling with a kit bashed commissar i made and deciced i ddin't like him and he look like he fit into the squad he is meant to baby sit, so i got out some green stuff and i accendentaly srgt bastone.








his name will be captain Cobar, tasked with looking after special documents he has a filer on his back. since he uses a hot shot las pistol he has two ammo packs on his belt to keep up with the demand of shot (how he reloads with one hand is beyond me.)








2nd vet squad of 3rd cadre, these guys will be his squad, they take carapace, and a vox, and they sprint for objectives late game.








6*autocannons, 3*lascannnon, 3*missile launcher (2nd care troops), mortars (5th scouts)

alrighty, good night, i'll be posting updates irregularly but you yes you can influence what i finish next, as i have alot of WIP and no drive to get it done.
Cheers, Kezzels the helghast


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking at the guys helmet I'd say that the lines are too thick or not 'clean' enough but tbh I dunno what you mean by not liking them 

As for reloading a rifle with one hand it's not that hard with practice if you don't mind the spent cartridge falling to the floor


----------



## The_Helghast (Mar 7, 2013)

@hellados, not liking it i meant the design just wasn't right, something was off, but i solved it! i made the lines bigger! 

will be posted soon along with other little updates.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

sweet, I'm sure one way or the other is going to work fine


----------

